# Xi'an, the other China



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Chinese cities are just awesome ! 
Xi'an looks a lot different from Shanghai or Beijing but I like it !:colgate:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics from Xi'an.....


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Xi'an does have a lot of catching up to do in terms of skyscrapers and stunning skyline, though I'm not quite sure if every city has to look alike. Progress is destroyed by progress, the old gives way to the new, and in the process many historically and artistically interesting buildings are sacrificed. The city fathers are pretty much interested in giving the centre of Xi'an a faux historic look with modern lines, tacky as it may be, but it's certainly different from the glass boxes and tubes of Beijing and Shanghai. At the same time, hidden temples are recovered and restored from among the disappearing commie blocks and provide the residents and tourist with a leisurely walk among the red columned halls and playful pavilions.

These pictures were taken on an overcast day in Qujiang, a new project just south of the Big Wild Goose Pagoda (Dayanta), Xi'an. Enjoy


SDIM2079 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


SDIM2073 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


SDIM2077 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

In and around Daxingshan si, a temple in Xiaozhai, Xi'an.


Custom Name 418 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 446 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 454 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 508 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 509 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 513 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 625 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 676 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 681 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 649 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 633 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


Custom Name 689 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

lebadinage said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Xi'an does have a lot of catching up to do in terms of skyscrapers and stunning skyline, though I'm not quite sure if every city has to look alike. Progress is destroyed by progress, the old gives way to the new, and in the process many historically and artistically interesting buildings are sacrificed. *The city fathers are pretty much interested in giving the centre of Xi'an a faux historic look with modern lines, *tacky as it may be, but it's certainly different from the glass boxes and tubes of Beijing and Shanghai. At the same time, hidden temples are recovered and restored from among the disappearing commie blocks and provide the residents and tourist with a leisurely walk among the red columned halls and playful pavilions.


I've heard about this, what exactly are they doing??


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Very interesting photos. I like your photo style, lebadinage. The city, however, is quite dull, in my opinion. From the architectural point of view, a lot of buildings on your photos have the "Stalinist" feeling - I know because there were similar buildings in the cities where I lived in the former USSR. Also, I am not a fan of big open spaces  Smaller tighter spaces (like Tokyo) is more to my liking.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

travelworld123 said:


> I've heard about this, what exactly are they doing??


Faux historic might look tacky now but in the long run, I feel like its good for the city. I mean for all those that oppose the faux historic look, what would you rather see?!? Boxy glass skyscrapers so it looks just like every other city in China? Don't forget, most of Germany was leveled in 1945 so many of the "historic" buildings you see are reconstructed during the post-war era. Imagine what it would be like if they decided to rebuild Germany to look just like US/Canada/Australia (the epitome of modernity in the mid-twentieth century)? 

You can always say that Xi'an can use more thorough guidance in terms of how to aesthetically incorporate Tang styles into modern architecture. But to say that designing the city along Tang lines is bad in it of itself is just plain ignorance of the impact of alternatives. I for one believe that this historic design will be very helpful for Xi'an going forward.


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for looking and leaving your comments!

Hi Alex Von Königsberg, I agree, Xi'an does have a fair share of USSR looks, hopefully this will change, though to the majority of the people doesn't really mind the look of their buildings here. No doubt, Xi'an has a lot of open spaces, it cannot be said it's urban space is tightly packed.

Hi travelworld123, I have attached a picture which I took in 2006 from the top of the Big Wild Goose pagoda, looking south. Unfortunately I don't have an up-to-date aerial shot of the area, but the rest of pictures in this last post were all taken in that very same area. This place will seems to be on the way of becoming Xi'an's new entertainment and shopping district.


DSC_0148 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


DSC_0016 by Le_badinage, on Flickr

Same area, 2010

SDIM0647 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


SDIM0306 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


SDIM0301 by Le_badinage, on Flickr

West Street architecture in Xi'an is a really good example of mixing historical styles with moden elements.

SDIM1425 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


SDIM1468 by Le_badinage, on Flickr

Hi drunkenmunkey888, I find Han and Tang architecture adapt rather well to modern times. The plans for Dong Da Jie (East Street) are going to be less plastic and more straight lines. 

SDIM1423 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Very nice photo, I would say Xian is a combined of history & modern with own style. Well done n keep it up.


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

I liked this thread cuz you showed the old and the new, the traditional and the modern, the ugly alongside the beautiful and not many people dare do this.

PS: I love the Chinese/ Asian temples!!! So peaceful.


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you all for stopping by and leaving your comments. Much appreciated! Hope you all had a Merry Christmas, and I wish you all a very happy New Year!

Here are some shots of neo-Tang mall architecture from last summer. They were all taken in the south of the Big Wild Goose Pagoda (Da Yan Ta). Enjoy!


DSC_0903 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


DSC_0882 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


DSC_0880 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


DSC_0833 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


DSC_0835 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Myself , I like this mix of old and new . Plain boxy skyscrapers are just boring . Xi'an looks like a very nice place . Great photos . 
Happy New Year !


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Xi'an looks amazing!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

I like how they incorporate traditional Chinese architecture to modern buildings - it gives the city it's Chinese character instead of a generic glass skyscraper city that many cities are becoming.

Even skyscrapers should incorporate traditional Chinese styles - it doesn't have to be full on, but even just look at the Oriental Pearl Tower in Shanghai and the Jin Mao Tower in Shanghai - both using traditional Chinese symbols in it's design! 

Or Taipei 101 with it's Pagoda/Bamboo Shoot style


----------



## Yatta (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! What a city! It looks like a beautiful place. Definitely a wonderful blend of new and old, as discussed. Can't wait for the next photo dump =)


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy New Year to all of you!

Thank you for looking and leaving your comments. I'm hoping to keep this thread alive with lots of pics of Xi'an in the new year, and as the city grows there is plenty to photograph.

I went for a walk in the TV tower area yesterday and I took an enormous number of photos over 2.5 hours! I'll slowly post some of the more presentable ones.

Here are a few shots of part of the southern stretch of Chang'An Lu.

Going north

Custom Name 458 by Le_badinage, on Flickr

Going south

Custom Name 450 by Le_badinage, on Flickr

Residential community

Custom Name 448 by Le_badinage, on Flickr

Still going, though I'm sure he'd hoped for better days.

Custom Name 454 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pics ! 
more , please


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

Some more from Xi'an, 2011, Dayanta (Big wild goose pagoda) area. Enjoy!


SDIM0308 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


SDIM0309 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


SDIM0312 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


SDIM0315 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


SDIM0313 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Not bad, but it seems a bit depressing.


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

*Xi'an - Xiaozhai district - morning and afternoon*

The temps have dropped below minus and it's been consistently between -5 and -10 during the day. There is no snow to cover up the dust, and sunny days are rare. The city is enveloped in a brownish-grey fog - quite depressing. 

Shots taken on the same day: 10AM and about 2PM. Enjoy!


AM-5297


AM-5302


AM-5315



PM-5331


PM-5338


PM-5352


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

*Xi'an 25 February 2014*

30+ days without sun and sky.


004 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


003 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


002 by Le_badinage, on Flickr

Partly demolished urban village in Xi'an. In a few years there will be high-rise apartment blocks in its place.

001b by Le_badinage, on Flickr

A rusty gate to the above urban village.

001 by Le_badinage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Xi'an


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

Some archive images of Xi'an from 2007. The city has changed a lot since and I really should get out and take photos of the changes. Till then, enjoy these.

Looking west in Xiaozhai/DaYanTa area.
xian2007s by Gabriel Csele, on Flickr

Same
xian2007cs by Gabriel Csele, on Flickr

History Museum
xian2007e by Gabriel Csele, on Flickr

South-eastern part of town along the 2nd ring road
xian2007f by Gabriel Csele, on Flickr

Same as above
xian2007g by Gabriel Csele, on Flickr

Dayanta/Xiaozhai district
xian2007h by Gabriel Csele, on Flickr

xian2007i by Gabriel Csele, on Flickr

xian2007j by Gabriel Csele, on Flickr


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

*CBD, Gaoxin, Xi'an*

*CBD, Gaoxin, Xi'an*

We had an exceptionally beautiful day for Chinese Valentine's day in Xi'an. Enjoy the photos from my walk after lunch.


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

*Evening walk in Xi'an*

*Qujiang district, South Lake in Xi'an.*
10 years ago there was nothing in this location. Today it is growing into one of the wealthiest suburbs in Xi'an. Enjoy the photos.

*1. Heading to Qujiang on foot.*


*2. New tower going up on the right as part of an office block.*


*3. More offices and administrative buildings.*



*4. Fancy apartment blocks.*
Xi'an, Qujiang, South Lake by Gabriel Csele, on Flickr

*5. People are trying to make money any way they can.*



*6. Lush green footpaths and parks surround the home of the wealthy.*



*7. W Hotel - an impressive block of glass and steel.*



*8. Leisurely walk by South Lake.*



*9. Some buildings are nicely lit up in the evening.*


*
10. The W Hotel block is dressed in flashy lights, too.*


11.


12.


*13. Evening traffic by Qujiang, South Lake.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Xi'an :cheers:


----------

